# Past sw tanks of SeaHorse_Fanatic - Memory lane



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

35g hex



















Seahorse pair with Yellow Head Jawfish










3' 65g










These are old setups from years ago that have all been shut down & sold off now. Just felt a bit nostalgic for the old tanks (reaction to the BCA crash I guess).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Another 3' 65g










Dual 65gs










Seahorse refugium half of split 90g wide:










Other side of split 90g wide


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Split 90g a couple months after initial setup.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, you've had a lot of set-ups.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Been keeping fish for 33 years.

Been into sw since the mid-80s. 

However, these are setups I've had & taken down (upgraded to larger tanks) in the last 7+ years.

The Hex was one of my first sw setups during that time & still one of my favourites.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They were beautiful setups Anthony


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

hex set up is really nice...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the split 90 gallon and the dual 65's. That gives me a great idea.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice old SW set-ups.. they all look great!!


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

The hex looks fantastic! Looks like you carved out a piece of a reef and put it in your tank.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I love the split 90 gallon and the dual 65's. That gives me a great idea.


Me too! I love those dual 65's. Don't blame you one bit for feeling nostalgic, Anthony - those set ups were awesome.


----------

